# Anfängerfrage -> Fertiges Projekt importieren



## Tina2 (29. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Projekt vor mir liegen dass in einem Verzeichnis ist.
dort ist zu finden: 
*bin
*.project
*.classpath
*ordner1 -> führt zu : *src und *images
*ein winrar archiv des Projektes

Ich weiß nicht wie ich das Projekt kompilieren kann bzw. wie ich es in eclipse importieren soll.
Ich habe schon versucht über Import zu arbeiten,
habe auch scho nversucht ein neues Projekt anzulegen mit demselben Namen und versucht alles reinzukopieren.
Aber irgenwie frägt er mich nach seltsamen sachen wenn ich auf run  gehe. Ich schaffe es nicht.
Könnte mir jemand kurz helfen wie ich das machen könnte?

Danke euch


----------



## Jockel (29. Jun 2006)

Du könntest damit anfangen uns zu sagen, was für 'seltsame Sachen' er dich fragt.


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2006)

hallo
danke

er kommt ein dialog in dem steht: Create, Manage and run configurations
und da sind dann ganz viele  einstellungsmöglichkeiten ...links applet oder java application und so weiter...
ich hab schon vieles probiert aber ich weiß nicht so recht was ich da eingeben soll...? Ich habe erwartet dass Links und Java Application das importierte Projekt steht das ich laufen lassen will -tut es aber nicht....


----------



## SamHotte (29. Jun 2006)

Die "run configurations" sind die falsche Position (erstmal). Zunächst musst du das Projekt in den Workspace holen, dazu gehst du im Package-Explorer-Kontextmenü auf Import... -> File System.
Im folgenden Dialog wählst du den richtigen Pfad aus und bestätigst das ganze.

Wenn nun im Package Explorer dein Projekt erscheint und alle Fehlerchen beseitigt sind, dann kannst du dazu eine "run configuration" (oder auch mehrere) anlegen und das ganze ausführen.


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2006)

danke vielmals...

bei mir ist bei dem obersten ordner ein rotes Kästchen mit einem Kreuz drin. 
Der Fehler liegt glaube ich darin wenn ich jetzt nämlich auf run as gehe sagt er die datei xyz.jar was not found in .classpath

Um den pfad angeben zu können muss ich doch wissen wo die datei liegt aber ich kann sie nicht auf der plattte finden...?


----------



## SamHotte (29. Jun 2006)

Wenn im Package Explorer rote Kästchen sind, dann hast du noch mindestens ein Compile-Problem. Die werden normalerweise in Eclipse unten bei "Errors" angezeigt und müssen behoben werden.

Hier gibt es jetzt jede Menge verschiedene - von Syntaxfehlern bis hin zu Pfadproblemen. Welches ist denn das oberste in der "Error"-Tabelle?


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2006)

danke wieder,

der oberste ist: Project MyProject is missing required library: "myfile.jar"

was nun? Danke für die Geduld


----------



## SamHotte (29. Jun 2006)

Okay. Irgendwo in deinem Projekt wird "myfile.jar" benötigt, die du hoffentlich irgendwo auf der Festplatte liegen hast
(Falls nicht, dann kannst du sie hoffentlich dort herunterladen, wo du den Rest herbekommen hast).

Diese bindest du in dein gerade erstelltes Projekt ein, indem du auf die Projekteigenschaften gehst (im Package Explorer auf den Projektnamen ein Rechtsklick, dann ganz unten im Kontextmenü "Properties..." -- oder Alt-Return).

Im Eigenschaften-Dialog gibt es einen Eintrag "Java Build Path". Dort siehst du rechts mehrere Karteikarten, eine davon heißt "Libraries". Jetzt musst du nur noch "Add jar..." oder "Add external jar ..." auswählen und die "myfile.jar" heraussuchen.

Wenn alles richtig war, sollte dieser Fehler nicht mehr auftauchen.


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2006)

bei mir ist in dem dialog unter
order und export bereits die myfile.jar aufgelistet und auch angehackt. 
auch unter libraries ist sie schon aufgelistet. 

kann es sein dass nur der pfad nicht stimmt? in der datei .classpath?
weil das rote Häckchen ist immer noch drin.


----------



## SamHotte (29. Jun 2006)

Hast du in dem Dialog mal draufgeklickt und "edit" gedrückt? Da kannst du den Pfad eingeben, wie er bei dir auf der Platte ist. Eventuell stimmt da was nicht mit dem Originalprojekt überein.


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2006)

Hallo 
also vielleicht nochmal - vielleicht mach ich irgendwas falsch.

Ich habe ein Projekt in dem eigentlich alles drin sein sollte.

Ich mach file new und lege eine eigenes leeres projekt an und mit strg+c kopiere ich alles aus dem vorliegenden ordner in dieses projekt rein mit strg+v. 
Und dann gibts schon den fehler? 
Ist das so die gängige vorgehensweise?


----------



## SamHotte (30. Jun 2006)

Wie gesagt, das hängt von der Art des Fehlers ab -- wenn Eclipse weiterhin diese Library nicht findet, muss man es in den Projekteinstellungen sagen, wo er danach suchen soll. Da hilft auch ein neues Projekt nicht


----------



## tina2 (3. Jul 2006)

hallo,
danke 
ich sehe jetzt den fehler im code.

es steht da rot markiert: package test.test2.test3 (z.B).

im Projekt habe ich da einen Ordner der test.test.test3 heißt ABER eben
nicht so ein braunes viereck (welches doch wohl ein package symbol sein sollte....) kann
es daran liegen ?


----------



## SamHotte (3. Jul 2006)

Ja, kann es - wobei Eclipse beim Import des gesamten Projekts eigentlich keine Fehler machen sollte. Probier doch mal, das entsprechende package per Hand anzulegen und die Dateien aus dem falschen Ordner dorthin zu verschieben.


----------

